# Moving to Volos



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

I am moving to Volos In August and was wondering if there is anyone out there already who has any young children, I have a 2 year old son so it would be great to be able to meet up with anyone who also has kids so we can go to the park or Goodys!


----------



## x N.J x (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey.. i did live in Volos and i have 3 little ones but i have moved back to Thessaloniki, there is a great play centre called Acuna matata in the same building as praktiker.. ( next to the cinema and bowling) your little one will love it, the staff are friendly and speak english and on occasions u find english speaking mothers there too!!
We do sometimes go down to volos to visit family.. and spend the day in Alikes!!
Take care.x


----------



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi there, Yes i've been to akuna with a freind of mine who already lives in Volos, I also love that all Goodys have play centres which you just don't get here... I have been to Alikes aswell but I haven't lived in Volos now for about 4 years so its been a while since i've been there. I usually only go to Volos in the winter when Alikes is practically shut down! Thanks again


----------



## casie (Jun 18, 2009)

*Volos*

Hi there 

I was just browsing the internet and i found this site and your notes on the forum.I was looking for information about how to make friends in Volos, especially expats like myself.I have recently moved to volos with my husband and our 2 1/2 year old soon.I am from the UK (Wales) and we moved to Greece a year ago.We were living in Athens and moved to Volos a month ago.


----------



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Casie
Very nice to hear from someone living in volos, I knew there must be someone out there! I was going to be moving back to Volos in August but we are now not doing (unfortunately) we will be coming to Volos for a month though in December so it would be lovely to meet up with the children at Akuna matata or Goodys as they can then keep themselves entertained whist we have a coffee in peace (if you're still there)
Is your move to Volos a permanent one or just temporary as I will be coming back to Greece eventually so it would be nice to keep in touch...
I am originally from manchester but met my husband in Skopelos whilst out working there, We now have a house in Volos and would love to return immediatley but its all down to work and money unfortuntely so we are stuffed for a while. I do have a friend who lives there who is Irish, I could let her know you're there as she's always happy to meet new people living in the area!
My son is Nikolaos and will be 3 on 30 November - he's becoming very cheeky and I can't wait until we have yia yia and thea to look after him for a few hours and give me some free time as we have no-one hear to look after him... 
Whereabouts are you living in Volos? We are up in Hiliadou by the (empty) river and (near finished) ring road. 
Hope this email finds you well and look forward to hearing from you again
my email is traviscaroline @ hotmail . com if you want to send an email privately
Speak soon
caroline


----------



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi there 
I was wondering if you are still living in Volos, We are moving back to Volos in November so it would be great to meet up once in a while as our boys are almost the same age - how have you found Volos so far? Has your son started nursery yet? Caroline


----------

